# Shin Conditioning



## Knives (Sep 9, 2009)

I started reading around the forums of the best way to condition shins, that being on a heavy bag.  I've been doing this for 2 days now and I definitely feel the pain, and see the bruising.  

I just wanted to make sure I was conditioning the correct part of my leg before I continued.





Thanks for any advice


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2009)

Heavy bag and thai pads, yeah. The bruising will probably last about one month if you're training 3/4 times a week. When you run your hand down your lower leg you can feel that shin bone...that's what you want to be striking the bag and pads with, and your opponent.

Apologies for the crappy mobile phone spec photo


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 12, 2009)

Can you even throw kicks with that bruise without guards? That looks like it would be to painful to throw kicks.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes mate, that's what the conditioning is all about.  Over here we train twice a day, 4-6 hours a day so if you get bruises, injuries etc, you train with them because your body doesn't really get a chance to recover.  

It hurts a little at first but your body gets stronger because of it.


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 12, 2009)

Makes since.  I assume it numbs up once you get going, at least a little.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol...sometimes.  But when the gym owner is standing around watching you just have to grit your teeth and bear it.


----------



## alphacat (Sep 13, 2009)

Akira said:


> Yes mate, that's what the conditioning is all about. Over here we train twice a day, 4-6 hours a day so if you get bruises, injuries etc, you train with them because your body doesn't really get a chance to recover.
> 
> It hurts a little at first but your body gets stronger because of it.


 
Wow, you practice many hours a day.
Do you take any days off during the week?
I bet you get lots of sleep every day (if not, you really should).​ 
I used to be a bodybuilder and I read that if you won't let your body a few days of rest then you might put yourself into a condition called overtraining.
Not only that your performance decreases, but you are also emotionally influenced by this, for example you start having troubles to fall asleep at nights, and you're kind of down during the day.​ 
But MA training is different than bodybuilding since it is more like an aerobic training, than anaerobic (but still I believe that overtraining applies here too).​ 
Aren't you afraid of cartliage wear in your joints?​


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2009)

alphacat said:


> Wow, you practice many hours a day.​
> 
> Do you take any days off during the week?​
> I bet you get lots of sleep every day (if not, you really should).


 

Yeah we get Sundays off. Depending on where I'm at in my training cycle I do sleep sometimes during the day before afternoon training but if I do that, sometimes I can't sleep at night. Usually I'll try and stay awake during the day or do something relaxing like watch a movie, swim or get a massage.



alphacat said:


> I used to be a bodybuilder and I read that if you won't let your body a few days of rest then you might put yourself into a condition called overtraining.​
> Not only that your performance decreases, but you are also emotionally influenced by this, for example you start having troubles to fall asleep at nights, and you're kind of down during the day.​
> But MA training is different than bodybuilding since it is more like an aerobic training, than an aerobic (but still I believe that overtraining applies here too).​


 

Interesting theory and I hadn't thought how the stress on my body is affecting me emotionally. You're probably right, I mean there are times when instead of doing the 8km warm up, I'm struggling to run 2km. When this happens I'll tell the gym owner "ki giat" (lazy) and take the session off instead. I mean, you can only push your body so far before it just refuses to do what you tell it to. 

As good as the Thais are in muay thai, they arent very knowledgable when it comes to sports science. In fact I'd estimate they're honestly a good 20 years behind the west in this.  Overtraining just isn't a consideration here.​ 


alphacat said:


> Aren't you afraid of cartliage wear in your joints?​


 
I'm more afraid of getting cut badly with an elbow, or my nose smashed with a knee. I'd rather suffer a few aches and pains and be satisfied with what I've gotten out of life to be honest with you.​


----------



## Knives (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm enjoying reading everyone's posts. I'm learning so much from them. (esp. your posts Akira)

I was out on my heavy bag today (my shins are about as bruised as Akira's photo now) I felt the most free I've felt in a longgg time.  My shins were hurting, my elbows were bleeding, but I couldn't stop working the bag.  I fought through it until my body was numb to the pain, and I still kept conditioning.  When I finally sat down I felt like I was floating, free of the world.

I'm so happy Muay Thai is a part of my life now, including everyone on the Muay Thai forum.  Even though I don't know any of you, you've all helped me become so much better at the art, and in turn given me more self respect than I have ever had.:asian:


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 13, 2009)

I get that floaty almost euphoric feeling as well from a good day of training. I've gained a lot more so far than i thought i would.


----------



## denmyos (Sep 16, 2009)

What the heck do you put in your heavy bag?
After a hour on the bag, i never hurt and my shines are fine.


----------



## Akira (Sep 16, 2009)

Wouldn't have a clue mate.  Most of them are Twins bags, but one of the trainers told me the owner takes all the rags out and puts something else in, I don't know what.

I've been to a handful of gyms over here and I have to say Sasiprapa has the hardest/heaviest bags I've ever used (where I got that bruise in the above photo).  Also, that was in the first week of training over here, once my shins toughened up they stopped bruising.


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 17, 2009)

We have a big black fairtex bag that has almost no give, like kicking a rock. Almost a good thing sometimes though because you have to be accurate and precise with your strikes or you'll hurt yourself.


----------



## alphacat (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey,
I wanted to ask you guys a question regarding shins conditioning.​ 
I barely get to go to the heavy bag classes in my gym (I go there 2 times a week, and every now and then I get to also attend the heavy bag classes).
Moreover, the heavy bags there arent heavy enough to condition your shins.​ 
So what other ways there are to condition your shins, besides kicking a heavy bag?
I read bad comments on the bottle method.​


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2009)

Kicking the bag, thai pads and sparring with and without shin pads are the only way you should be doing it.  Can you buy your own bag to use at home?  Or ask your kru to invest in a heavier one?


----------



## Jaspthecat (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought this was interesting, not tried it but looks a lot less arduous than the old broom handle or coke bottle method.

http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/shin-conditioning/


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/shin-conditioning/

Hmm. He doesnt lift his leg and point the toes down while he's doing that. Not sure if it's a viable conditioning exercise.
Just keep fighting mate, you'll get the conditioning as you go along. No matter whats in the bags, if you keep hitting them you'll develop your shins.


----------



## denmyos (Nov 25, 2009)

Akira said:


> Wouldn't have a clue mate.  Most of them are Twins bags, but one of the trainers told me the owner takes all the rags out and puts something else in, I don't know what.
> 
> I've been to a handful of gyms over here and I have to say Sasiprapa has the hardest/heaviest bags I've ever used (where I got that bruise in the above photo).  Also, that was in the first week of training over here, once my shins toughened up they stopped bruising.



I was in a local mma gym today, they had a hard as rock heavy bag, the instructor told me that they first put 40 kg of sand in the bottom, then saw dust and on top rags.
So you have a hard area for low kick and a soft area for hands.


----------

